

Apple's Wager - ptomato
http://arstechnica.com/staff/fatbits/2010/04/apples-wager.ars

======
pmiller2
I've actually been thinking about this whole 3.3.1 situation in spite of
myself and in spite of the silliness of the whole situation. It seems to me
that Apple would have been much better of not having made the change to the
developer agreement, while at the same time heavily scrutinizing apps written
with Adobe's tools.

There's (probably -- I haven't actually seen it) enough leeway in the old
agreement that Apple can basically reject any app for any old reason they feel
like, anyway, so there's no real value in adding another explicit reason to
reject apps written with tools they don't like. If they're just plain lousy
apps, reject them for being lousy. If tey call verboten APIs, reject them for
that reason. If they load flash files, reject them for having an unapproved
interpreter.

My point is simply this: I think Apple could have avoided 90% of the current
controversy by simply keeping it an internal matter. Unless there's something
here I'm just fundamentally misunderstanding, this seems to be one of the rare
occasions where Steve Jobs has completely flubbed the PR situation.

